# Lemon Dolce



## GrowrillaShake (Nov 2, 2016)

So I'm going through my huge bean collection today. And I came across a small bunch of seeds labeled lemon dolce. I cannot for the life of me remember who they came from. What the lineage is. All I remember was that the guy on IG had 2% tattooed on his hand I believe. And they had a strain possibly called Sicilian revenge. Any help would be cool with these mysterious little beans


----------

